# jquery ajax call to https://query.yahooapis.com not working



## boigman (Mar 1, 2017)

I have some javascript with a jquery call to https://query.yahooapis.com to get a stock quote. It was working fine until recently. If I F12 debug in Internet Explorer 10, I see the error:

SEC7112: Script from https://query.yahooapis.com... was blocked due to mime type mismatch


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

You could try this:


```
curl_setopt($session,CURLOPT_USERAGENT,"Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Android 6.0.1; MotoG3 Build/MPI24.107-55) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/51.0.2704.81 Mobile Safari/537.36");
```
Though personally, I would stay back from Yahoo! since they are making a lot of changes and in the process shutting down certain services and APIs altogether.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

probably something like this causing it
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5986772/ie9-script-response-blocked-due-to-mime-type-mismatch
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg622941(v=vs.85).aspx

IE ( and other browsers) send a request mime type header. Several API sites have started to use "no sniff" headers to stop a browser
"sniffing" or detecting what mime type & converting it to what the browser thinks is appropriate, not what the sending server thinks is correct.
This is due to many types of malware, phishing and scams abusing the mime type header


----------

